# Southern Satellite



## GillG (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi folks. Just wondering if anyone can help. Does anyone remember our Dad? Bert Leask from Scalloway in Shetland. We believe he travelled to South Georgia on the Southern Satellite. Sadly Dad has passed and we are arranging for his ashes to be transported to SG to be scattered there. Would be so grateful if you have any information you remember. Thank you. Gill.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

There are pictures of Ex Southern Satellite under the name RFA Orangeleaf in the gallery. There have been several Orangeleafs. Your dads one would have accommodation in the middle and at the stern. There are also pictures of Southern Satellite there in her commercial colors and without the added replenishment derricks. Try searching for Christian Salversen and whaling. Good luck.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello Gill, I don't think I ever met your dad so I can't be much help as I only went down there on the 45/46 season, just after the war ended. Stood by the Satellite a couple of times in the Clyde but never sailed south. however the following may be of interest. In the 1960s whilst serving on Salvesen owned mv Tolsta trading UK/Norway I received a letter from the owners enclosing a copy of a letter from an ex whaler's widow, requesting if Salvesen would arrange for her husband's ashes to be scattered on the Southern Ocean whaling grounds. They had replied to the lady explaining they no longer were involved in whaling but if she so wished they were willing to arrange to place the urn on another ship for scattering at sea. She had accepted this offer and the urn had been sent to Tolsta discharging in Manchester. On the following voyage whilst on passage towards Trondheim Fjord we stopped the vessel and scattered the ashes in the Norwegian Sea. However I hope some other member can come up with more helpful information, I sailed with at least a couple of Leasks from Scalloway, Capt J.W (Jake) and a nephew of his, first name forgotten, who had been while serving as deck boy, sole survivor when a whale catcher capsized, I believe he may have emigrated to NZ, possibly relatives of your dad. Good Luck.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from NZ. I think I have posted this elsewhere. but I was on the Satellite 1958/9 season. Joined her in the Gareloch. I saw her again in 1960 in Trincomelee as the Orange leaf in admiralty grey but Southern Satellite was visible under the paint. I have a couple of on board pictures, not very good but as someone has posted, try the Salvesen site. Good luck.


----------



## GillG (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you for your info and help. G. x


----------



## GillG (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you very much for this. G. x


----------

